# The Hack



## The Hack (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello all. I am The Hack. The name comes from the fact that I have no real training or experience in creative writing. I am a trained writer - I am trained in technical writing.

I write fiction for fun but would very much like to obtain the skill to produce something publishable one day. As is the case with most hacks, I am about 30,000 words into a first draft of a novel. I know, I know, novel writing is for neanderthals and those without the skill to write poetry, and so forth. I don't really care; I enjoy the process of developing complex plots and even more complex characters.

It should be noted that it is nearly impossible to offend me, so feel free to tell me how bad my writing is or how simplistic my prose is (you can also criticize me for ending sentences with prepositions). I take constructive criticism in stride and quickly discard the drivel from those I see as mere detractors.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 9, 2007)

Only thing I'd badmouth is your intro.

everything else seems solid.

patronizing poetry's a nono.

Oh.. what was that offensive reference?


----------



## The Hack (Jul 9, 2007)

> Only thing I'd badmouth is your intro.
> 
> everything else seems solid.
> 
> ...


 
Wasn't badmothing poetry, I actually have a deep respect for those with a knack for wirting poety.  I was just poking fun at my own inability to be as artistic as the poets, and the poets' tendency to point it out to me.

The (possibly) offensive reference was my use of the word "Hun" where I now have "neanderthal".  I used the word in the sense of "barbarian" but then realized that in the interntional world, many use the term as a negative reference to Germans - not what I intended.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 9, 2007)

I've been called the Hun at school. Really, it's a laugh.

Poetry... poetry is rapidly becoming an artless art on this forum...


----------



## Triquediqual (Jul 9, 2007)

Artless art, yeh.

Welcome the the forum.


----------



## The Hack (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Triquediqual.  I have a small sample of my writing on the "critique/advice" forum.  It's been there for about 20 hours and has not had a reply.  Is it so boring that nobody has managed to read all 400 or so words of it?  I would at least like someone to reply "it sucks".  At least then I would I know that I touched someone's life today.


----------



## Baron (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and I'll take time to read your post.

Rob


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey, Hack! :] Welcome to the forum, sweetie!


----------



## The Hack (Jul 9, 2007)

> Hey, Hack! :] Welcome to the forum, sweetie!


 
Thanks Kouryuu.  It's nice to be new and have people call you "sweetie".  Give it a little time and you will be using words that are a little more colorful to describe me.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 9, 2007)

xD Nope! I'm always cheerful!! Just ask Voodoo!!! Lol!! I like meeting new people!! And hugging them!!!! *hugs* ^_^

Good luck with your novel though!! What's it about, hun?


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 9, 2007)

Emma, hello.

Shall we spam where spam is warranted?


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 9, 2007)

spam away, my friend!! Spam away!


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 9, 2007)

Elsewhere.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 9, 2007)

Where did you have in mind?


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 9, 2007)

Nevermind, busy with a petulant child, aagain.

Nightly.


----------



## Shinn (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the forum, Hack.


----------

